
Slack is now easier to use with Microsoft’s Office 365 apps - praveenscience
https://www.theverge.com/2019/4/9/18301736/slack-microsoft-office-365-apps-integration-outlook-calendar-onedrive-features
======
probdist
This is a good move from Slack. Microsoft teams is an extremely high quality
product already. Slack has to be wary of this competitive force nipping at
their heels. I've seen teams make good penetration into large companies by
starting as the alternative to sharepoint for new projects/working groups.

Team's live editing functionality of excel files is really really valuable for
team collaboration. Slack closing the gap on O365 integration is important for
enterprise sales.

~~~
zinkem
> Microsoft teams is an extremely high quality product already.

This has not been my experience with MS Teams. If I respond to a message on my
phone, and then return to my laptop, Teams has disconnected and I have to
restart the app on my laptop in order to get updated messages. Scrolling back
even 5 minutes in Teams' message history incurs multi-second latency
sometimes, so reviewing the context of a conversation you're in is very
painful. Threading is handled very poorly in teams and makes teams feel much
more like a decades old forum than a chat application.

I do agree this is a good move for Slack, but only because organizations are
adopting teams due to its bundling with Office 365, something most companies
are already using. Slack has no other way to survive because the people in the
org making these decisions aren't concerned with the quality of the tools they
are choosing, just the idea they are getting something for free.

~~~
modzu
yep, teams has a lot of potential, but there's a lot of rough edges. for
example until recently copy-and-paste didn't work. i was just thinking of
moving from teams to slack. hopefully this is good news

~~~
dudleyf
We've moved from Teams, to Slack, and back to Teams over the last 2 years.
Teams has come a long way since 2017, but the basic chat functionality is
still pretty far behind Slack.

Next time, I'll stick with Slack.

------
iwalton3
The headline for this article almost makes it sound like Slack was acquired by
Microsoft, which is not the case.

------
petetnt
G Suite add-ons were also released at the same time (or at least the update
notification stated so) and at least the calendar and email add-ons have been
awesome so far.

------
fredsted
Maybe change the link to the original source:
[https://www.theverge.com/2019/4/9/18301736/slack-
microsoft-o...](https://www.theverge.com/2019/4/9/18301736/slack-microsoft-
office-365-apps-integration-outlook-calendar-onedrive-features) \-- which also
doesn't have a bunch of popups and autoplaying video.

~~~
sctb
Thanks! We've updated the link from [https://www.techradar.com/news/slack-
joins-forces-with-micro...](https://www.techradar.com/news/slack-joins-forces-
with-microsoft-office-365).

------
grenoire
I hate these kinds of comments, but this time it's really bothering me.
Actually interested in the headline, I stopped my adblocker; my fucking God,
is this what normal people face regularly nowadays? It's insane...

~~~
css
There is a giant button on the popup that says "Continue with Adblocker"

~~~
rinchik
Giant button? Id say it's more of a tiny, humble pale-white link on the
bottom. yuck.

~~~
css
It's right in the center in bold text for me

------
intern4tional
This story is just a summary of:
[https://www.theverge.com/2019/4/9/18301736/slack-
microsoft-o...](https://www.theverge.com/2019/4/9/18301736/slack-microsoft-
office-365-apps-integration-outlook-calendar-onedrive-features)

It also contains less information as it makes it seem like Slack and O365 are
collaborating when they are not.

tl;dr: "Microsoft has shown in the past that it’s willing to partner with
rivals like Dropbox, but Slack’s Office 365 integration was created using
public APIs and with no special help from Microsoft. This Slack integration
comes just months after Microsoft launched its free version of Teams to rival
Slack, just weeks after the company unveiled creative new conference call
features for its Slack competitor." (from the Verge article)

------
loco5niner
Wow, that site is awful. Mods, please change the link

